# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Un par de preguntas

## Mago Anónimo

Bien, como iniciado que soy en este todopoderoso arte, tengo algunas preguntas, dos n concreto:

- La primera va referida a la "escenografía", por llamarla así. Cuando realizas un "show" planeado, ya sea en una casa, en un teatro, en la calle o encima de un coche, siempre, para mi gusto, hay que tener cierta escenografía, cierta ayuda fisica y visual, el "_territorio mágico_" como lo llama mi abuelo (Pues dice que no hay nada más fascinante y misterioso de un mago que la trastienda d su escenario).

Mi pregunta es: ¿Cuál es la mejor decoración y escenografía para un mago? Necesito saber qué tonos, estilos y figuras son as mejores, y si ello va con la personalidad o es algo establecido.

- La segunda es bastante más sencilla. Hace tres días, compré en la tienda ******* de ***** unos algodones flash para magia con fuego. No venían instrucciones así que probé a ver. Tiré una de mis camisas a la basura con una manga menos. 

¿Cómo se hacen esos trucos?

¡Muchas gracias!

----------


## Estocolmo

Hola. Especifica un poco más lo que querías hacer con el fuego para que te podamos ayudar. Sacar sólo un fogonazo entre tus dedos? mantener el fuego en tus manos?
Saludos

----------


## Mago Anónimo

Realmente m intención era el fogonazo, aunque mantenerlo parece interesante.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bueno es dificil pero la escenografia es de acuerdo a tu personalida magica, para eso tienes que encontrar tu personaje, tu estilo, etc, cosas que llevan mucho tiempo.
 Igual no hay ninguna regla o estetica primordial para esas cosas, pones lo que te parece que queda bien y listo.

Abrazo 
Ezequiel.

----------


## Pulgas

Voy a intentar responder a tus dos cuestiones:



> ¿Cuál es la mejor decoración y escenografía para un mago? Necesito saber qué tonos, estilos y figuras son as mejores, y si ello va con la personalidad o es algo establecido.


Desde mi punto de vista ha de ser acorde al espectáculo que estés llevando a escena. La coherencia y la unidad en el espectáculo deben tener su reflejo en los materiales, los colores... Incluso en el fondo a utilizar. Por eso no puede existir algo estandarizado.

La segunda cuestión me va a costar un poco más respondértela: 



> La segunda es bastante más sencilla. Hace tres días, compré en la tienda ******* de ***** unos algodones flash para magia con fuego. No venían instrucciones así que probé a ver. Tiré una de mis camisas a la basura con una manga menos. 
> ¿Cómo se hacen esos trucos?


Todas las páginas de este foro se encabezan de la misma manera:
*No desveles técnicas ni efectos y no pidas que te los desvelen.*
Así que, atendiendo a las normas del foro, no te puedo contestar. Ten en cuenta que estamos en un lugar abierto, que lo pueden leer tanto magos como curiosos y si hablásemos con total libertad estaríamos haciéndole un favor muy flaco a la magia. Por eso no se permite explicar, en el área abierta, este tipo de cuestiones.
Lo siento.

----------

